# Fox and siamese babies



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Some updated photos of the foxes, i realy like the ears on one of the blacks more than the others and undicieded on the choc.

























and photos of the siamese pair. Had another litter yesterday between two siam carryers but not one siamese but kept 3 biggest poss girls, and today had a litter born to my blue girl from a siam carryer and it looks like i may have 3 siamese pinkies!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

omg they're so cute. Babies always have really abnormally big heads...


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

I'll take the black one off your hands.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

shame we can email mice :lol:

Had to chace one around the room today, had them out to compair them and it jumped and ran off, had to pull out two big units to get it back.


----------



## Kage Davies (Dec 21, 2008)

Omg don't even... One of my three weekers got under our dulux double bed the other days. 24 hours later we caught the bugger.

They're loverly.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

:lol:


----------

